# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Is H5 Mtdna a Kurgan marker?

## Yorkie

I have seen references on various forums to the possibility that H5 Mtdna was carried by Indo-European invaders, and that it may be associated with the spread of R1b Ydna. How true is this? Do we have any published evidence?

I welcome answers to this question. I will confess a personal interest here as my father is H5 Mtdna haplogroup.

----------

